# weird pebble things in bed. what are they??



## queenvickitoria (Jun 2, 2011)

Question: So our cat, Kiki, sleeps with us on the bed in between our heads. Lately I've been finding (in addition to cat hair!) these pebble things on the sheets where he lays. They kinda look like sesame seeds but are yellowish. I don't mean to sound gross, but you know the hard thing that squishes out when you squeeze a black-head? That's what they remind me of. I know they come from Kiki because when he doesn't sleep with us, I don't find them.
So what are they and how do we stop him from shedding them?

Thanks!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Can you take a picture? They sound like eggs of some kind


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Sounds a lot like tapeworm.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like a vet visit is in order.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Sounds like a vet visit is in order.


Agreed! Take a sample 8O


----------



## queenvickitoria (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for you suggestions. Kiki has an appointment to see the vet next week. The said it sounds like worms and it is nothing TOO serious.

Thanks again!


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

My grandparents had the exact same thing happen with one of their dogs. They kept finding seed like stuff in the bed and couldnt figure it out. It was the tape worms some one else suggested.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like tapeworm - maybe you should take kitty to the vet..


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Tapeworm... And it happens to even those cats who are always inside. Sasquasch was diagnosed yesterday as have a tapeworm & treated. He has never been out in the time I've had him and was to the vet last year for standard shots & check-up. Must have missed it. 
Did you know that he can spit a pill across the room even if you hold his mouth closed? What a PIA to give a pill to.


----------



## queenvickitoria (Jun 2, 2011)

bkitty said:


> Tapeworm... And it happens to even those cats who are always inside. Sasquasch was diagnosed yesterday as have a tapeworm & treated. He has never been out in the time I've had him and was to the vet last year for standard shots & check-up. Must have missed it.
> Did you know that he can spit a pill across the room even if you hold his mouth closed? What a PIA to give a pill to.


 
LOL! I've never had to give Kiki a pill before, so I hope he doesn't do the same!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

bkitty said:


> Did you know that he can spit a pill across the room even if you hold his mouth closed? What a PIA to give a pill to.


I had to give Sinatra a liquid wormer today (vet says worms are a possibility for all the coughing) and even after closing his mouth to swallow he spit the liquid out so violently I thought he was foaming at the mouth. I'd rather pill him!


----------

